# DWC v RDWC



## BUDISGUD (Dec 21, 2008)

i have already got a drip system what i purchased this week,im also going too try the DWC or RDWC ,wich do you guys prefer...i would presume the RDWC is quiter as the pump is in the water ,let me have your thoughts before i go ahead and buy the buckets,im thinking of getting 21.3 litre buckets wich are around 5 gallon i presume,how many plants do you guys put in a pot this size ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2008)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> i have already got a drip system what i purchased this week,im also going too try the DWC or RDWC ,wich do you guys prefer...i would presume the RDWC is quiter as the pump is in the water ,let me have your thoughts before i go ahead and buy the buckets,im thinking of getting 21.3 litre buckets wich are around 5 gallon i presume,how many plants do you guys put in a pot this size ?



What is RDWC?

I only put 1 plant per bucket.


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What is RDWC?
> 
> I only put 1 plant per bucket.



she's right.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 22, 2008)

here is a link wich will explain it better,RDWC is re-circulating deep water culture wich uses a pump and not an air pump,supposodly it is better than DWC,take a look  http://www.abergreen.co.uk/page.html?id=19&chapter=1

you can have a lid with 3 80mm holes for the net pots or a singular 140mm hole,although i am going too do mine in the single


----------



## JBonez (Dec 22, 2008)

Interesting, not sure i would want roots just sitting in water tho, even if its aerated, looks like a problem waiting to happen.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

thats what dwc is bro.the roots are in the solution and i've never had any problems.not sure about the rdwc,never heard of it myself.DWC is the best thing i ever did.beats the hell out of soil growing,jmo


----------



## city (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally I think it is a sales gimmic. Does the same thing as dwc but with a pump. I think the pump ans spray nozzle would add up in the future.
 I have a quarter and you have a quarter. Bu you quarter sucks cause its from the 80's mine is a new mint 2008. But they still buy the same ammount.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 22, 2008)

their are more disadvantages with the DWC than RDWC as it states,such as more airpumps,noise etc...so not exactly a gimmick, RDWC does have a little bit more going for it.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 22, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> thats what dwc is bro.the roots are in the solution and i've never had any problems.not sure about the rdwc,never heard of it myself.DWC is the best thing i ever did.beats the hell out of soil growing,jmo



Yeah, but with dwc, there is a torrent of air surging upwards from underneath, providing roots with plenty of air, not sure about rdwc, im sure it works, i would just be a little skeptical, i mean, if the roots swallow an airstone, what would happen to a water pump, just seems like trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 22, 2008)

i can see one maybe advantage of the DWC ...it probably keeps the solution cooler as its always pushing cool air through the solution 
i believe 21 is the ideal nutrient temp in the bucket ?
also how noisy are the buckets,if i were too have them in a closet would i be able too hear them if i was on the otherside of the door ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> here is a link wich will explain it better,RDWC is re-circulating deep water culture wich uses a pump and not an air pump,supposodly it is better than DWC,take a look  http://www.abergreen.co.uk/page.html?id=19&chapter=1
> 
> you can have a lid with 3 80mm holes for the net pots or a singular 140mm hole,although i am going too do mine in the single


 
I dont get it. A dwc puts oxygen in the water that the roots are setting in,,getting lots of oxygen and food to the plants. This RDWC is doing no more then a drip system except at least the drip system has an airstone pumping oxygen into the water that it is dripping onto the plant. If your going to do that,,go to Airaponics,,at least your putting the sprayed solution DIRECTLY onto the roots. Im not saying it doesnt work,,I just dont see the point,,robbing Peter to pay Paul.

Now,,I know a guy that has a setup simular to that. His is like a DWC,,but he added a water pump with a nosel that sprays the water straight up onto the roots,and he also uses an airstone to oxygenate the solution. It's kinda like one of those deals people have in there swimming pools that shoots water up in the air. Anyway,,his plants are very very healthy. Course he owns a Hydro Store.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 22, 2008)

DWC is by far the easiest type of hydro I have done. No clogged drippers, no timers, no nothing but watch them grow. I would think that the water pump would have to be huge in order to circulate the water enough to get the oxygen into the water with just water movement unless you add a waterfall or something.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 22, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> DWC is by far the easiest type of hydro I have done. No clogged drippers, no timers, no nothing but watch them grow. I would think that the water pump would have to be huge in order to circulate the water enough to get the oxygen into the water with just water movement unless you add a waterfall or something.


 
good point......DWC is the one im going for


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 22, 2008)

This looks to be some weird combo of aeroponics and drip.  I would also be really concerned with my roots sitting in a solution that is not being aerated with an air pump and stone. I just don't think that the little sprinkler at the top of the pot is going to do it.  A lot of this is just sales hype. I have air pumps that are quiet.  A water pump in your res raises the temps enough that you often need a chiller--an expensive item.  Pcduck has called it with all the potential problems with water pumps, timers.  

I have dabbled some in systems that use water pumps and misters or drippers.  I have found nothing that beats DWC--just my $.02.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 22, 2008)

another thing is air pumps last forever and dont get clogged up and fail.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This looks to be some weird combo of aeroponics and drip. I would also be really concerned with my roots sitting in a solution that is not being aerated with an air pump and stone. I just don't think that the little sprinkler at the top of the pot is going to do it. A lot of this is just sales hype. I have air pumps that are quiet. A water pump in your res raises the temps enough that you often need a chiller--an expensive item. Pcduck has called it with all the potential problems with water pumps, timers.
> 
> I have dabbled some in systems that use water pumps and misters or drippers. I have found nothing that beats DWC--just my $.02.


 
Yeah,,cause even a good drip system uses an airstone in the res.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 22, 2008)

thanks for making my mind up guys & lady


----------



## Growdude (Dec 22, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Yeah,,cause even a good drip system uses an airstone in the res.



Waterfarms dont use airstones in the rez.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

why is this even an isue.if you doubt the dwc system,then try the other thing.its all a preference thing.its the grower,not the system that screws up most of the time.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 22, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Waterfarms dont use airstones in the rez.


 
They should ,,right? Never seen one in person.


----------



## weedhead420 (Dec 22, 2008)

i have done both a few years ago and it worked awsome no im just doing dirt for the first time


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 22, 2008)

i too am growing in soil fir the first time, im going to bulid my own dwc for my next grow, the "rdwc" looks to me like it would not airate the water well enough but thats just me i may be wrong


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2008)

mobdaily said:
			
		

> i too am growing in soil fir the first time, im going to bulid my own dwc for my next grow, the "rdwc" looks to me like it would not airate the water well enough but thats just me i may be wrong



I don't think you are wrong--that's what it looks like to me, also.  Get that DWC ready for your next grow, you will be amazed :hubba:.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 23, 2008)

i have now bought a 2 bucket DWC and i can say how very impressed i am....the airpump is super quite (i got me a twin outlet pump  ) and airstones,these must be great for cleaning up and everything..no BIG baths too clean out yippeeeee....thanks guys....now i guess the serious questions will start once i get my blueberry clones 

also bought a 12 pod propagator aeropod for the clones


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't think you are wrong--that's what it looks like to me, also.  Get that DWC ready for your next grow, you will be amazed :hubba:.



i hope so i cant wait


----------



## pcduck (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I don't think you are wrong--that's what it looks like to me, also.  Get that DWC ready for your next grow, you will be amazed :hubba:.




I know I was!! Check out my first DWC journal. DWC rocks and is easy.


----------



## KADE (Dec 24, 2008)

How do you gather that? Have you heard a airpump? They are SUPER quiet. DWC is the easiest thing ever. I don't like the idea of a water pump trying to provide air by water dripping back down. If it poured back down into the bucket then perhaps... but this would be very loud.



			
				BUDISGUD said:
			
		

> their are more disadvantages with the DWC than RDWC as it states,such as more airpumps,noise etc...so not exactly a gimmick, RDWC does have a little bit more going for it.


----------



## BUDISGUD (Dec 24, 2008)

KADE said:
			
		

> How do you gather that? Have you heard a airpump? They are SUPER quiet. DWC is the easiest thing ever. I don't like the idea of a water pump trying to provide air by water dripping back down. If it poured back down into the bucket then perhaps... but this would be very loud.


read my last post


----------



## trav_420 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have used a system similar to this in the past which i built myself. It uses a fitting at the output of the water pump to pull air (through venturi action)throught a hose with a float on end so it sits above the water, this air is then mixed into the nutes which are then flooded over the roots.

A couple problems exist with the design I see in the link.  1) the spray nozzle can become clogged over time.  Ditch it. run 1/2 inch flex hose directly into the side of the net basket.  2) reduce the amount of water by 1/2.  By doing this you will be leaving the roots hanging in the air where they have access to more oxygen, also the solution pouring over them is highly oxygenated.

This is essentially a self contained NFT system. Only drawback is you need a water pump for each plant. Good thing I have plenty lying around.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey guys. I'm a pretty experienced dwc grower and must say that my only problem is how loud the airpumps are and I have some that are among the quietest on the market. For this reason RDWC interests me. I don't see it being significantly quiter since you will need one per bucket. Unless you are running only one. Which LOL I am not. Dwc is the most efficient and all around the best method I have used or observed. My buckets are connected like a water farm with a pump in the last bucket in the line pumping a slow steady stream back to my controller bucket. Man this is easy. Buckets stay stirred up so I'm not removing water only adding being mindful a little closer of my ppm and ph.        That's what works for me. Good luck and it's a pain to type this stoned on an iPhone.


----------



## tchashow (Dec 31, 2008)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm a pretty experienced dwc grower and must say that my only problem is how loud the airpumps are and I have some that are among the quietest on the market. For this reason RDWC interests me. I don't see it being significantly quiter since you will need one per bucket. Unless you are running only one. Which LOL I am not. Dwc is the most efficient and all around the best method I have used or observed. My buckets are connected like a water farm with a pump in the last bucket in the line pumping a slow steady stream back to my controller bucket. Man this is easy. Buckets stay stirred up so I'm not removing water only adding being mindful a little closer of my ppm and ph. That's what works for me. Good luck and it's a pain to type this stoned on an iPhone.


 
hey i was thinking of setting up a 10 bucket dwc system thats connected with a controller bucket but i never heard of using a pump in the last bucket. what kind of pump and how exactly does it work? could you explain it in more detail please?


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a res bucket hooked up to my controller bucket. Those are connected together with 1/2 inch hose and the last bucket in line gets a pump. A simple pump that can pump water through half inch hose connected to a twist valve thing (to control the speed of the water) and slowly pump the water back to your controller bucket. Gravity will make sure you don't overflow as long as your valve is going slow. This keeps the water constantly circulating through your buckets. Sorry if my spelling is off but I'm responding on my phone.

Stunzeed..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Doesnt that defeat the pupose of the DWC. To feed one plant at a time it's own PPM? With that type DWC,,one mistake can kill them all,right. I personally dont know,,just going by what Ive read so far,,and thats a freaken lot. Dont get mad,,just curious about what happens to the paticular needs of each plant and strain when your using one rez.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

i agree cowboy.i have yet to start beans that the plants all pop at the same time and grow at the same rate.its just common sense to me,that each plant,by its personal growth rate,needs individual nute needs.its really simple to me.


----------



## tchashow (Jan 1, 2009)

doesnt each STRAIN grow by particular ppms and not each plant??????


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2009)

tchashow said:
			
		

> doesnt each STRAIN grow by particular ppms and not each plant??????


 
Has to do with age also. And what if you want to stagger grows?


----------



## tchashow (Jan 1, 2009)

but i dont wanna stagger grows. i understand what you are getting at tho but i read about a guy who grew this way and he said he had no problems. he just grew different strains in different connected bubbler systems.


----------



## simply2stunning (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys! I too am going with the dwc, using the Prepara power plant, a fairly new to the market, aeroponic window grower, for my dwarf mix of the autoflowering lowryder. 
This is my first grow ever, and I am so excited, my plants have grown almost an inch since yesterday, this autoflowing is fun, kinda like the sea monkey's!!:ignore:.
Anyways any tip or suggestions are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jul 7, 2016)

I think rdwc simply makes it easier to take measurements, instead of using a single dwc bucket. I scrog 2 plants each in its own bucket, but each having undercurrent into its own control bucket. all buckets get airstones. each rez has a pump that pumps water to the top of the plants bucket. basically 4 buckets, 2 rez and 2 plants with hydroton. I never have to lift any lids ever till harvest. when I first began dwc I failed due to ignorance. was used to coco or enf. coco seems to be about roots filling smartpots and uppotting correctly, and proper drip times, and frequency. took some practice, failings. but I learned. both coco and dwc seemed to fail cuz I was overwatering. same with cloning. when I learned this my grows work no matter what method I do. stop overwatering!!!!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 7, 2016)

This is an old thread but certainly worth revisiting. I agree personally about RDWC over DWC for those very reasons. check out my journals. Top-feed-RDWC for the last 5-6 years now I think. I also use coco in smartpot bags within my system, works beautifully.

However, I have to disagree with you somewhat on the overwatering. In hydro, as long as the water temps are correct and it is well aerated, you can leave the plants roots totally submerged in solution. I used to have pics from a buddy of mine who ran his top-feed-RDWC constantly feeding. he had water half an inch deep on top of the pots that the plants were in. They went to the finish multiple times without issue (as long as he kept his temps and pH correct).

Cloning can also be done completely submerged or with little moisture, depending on the method you choose. The water/moisture levels are just one set of variables that control the health of your plants/clones/seedlings. There are many variables that must be considered and balanced while allowing for the dynamic movements of all of the variables in the day to day life. 

From the sound of it, you got all of your variables worked out and dialed in for success


----------

